

Ask HN: Anybody want this stuff? - brk

In the process of looking for a particular router that I <i>knew</i> I had somewhere around here, I've uncovered a few pieces of hardware that I'm not going to be using anytime soon.<p>If anyone can make use of this stuff, let me know and I'll send it to you (ideally as 1 kit, I just want to put it to a good home):<p>Clearpath 1201 Network firewall (basically a mini-itx box with a 256MB CF card to boot off of.<p>Mini ITX chassis with 4 Ethernet, USB, VGA.<p>(2) Fairly standard Mini ITX MB's and cases.<p>Large box of random bits: couple of uninstalled P4 processors (they were supposed to fit on of the mini-itx boards, but didn't).  Collection of 2GB ECC RAM chips).  New mini itx system board (that is confirmed to NOT accept the P4 processors :))<p>USB composite video capture dongles (3)<p>Bluetooth GPS module with charging cable<p>PIC Programmer that connects to a parallel port, should work with almost any PIC.<p>Other random related things along these lines.<p>Not 100% sure of the status of anything, everything should have been in working order, but no guarantees.
======
bgraves
Yes! Been looking for some hardware for some hacking projects with my kids.
How much would it cost to ship to ZIP 01588?

~~~
brk
I'm sure it would be cheap. I'm on 03031. Send me an email with your ship-to
address and I'll get it on it's way to you.

I'm not worried about covering the shipping costs. Do something for someone
else some day.

